# Hap or Peacock? & what kind???



## amaesed (Jan 19, 2006)

Any idea what type? Thanks


----------



## nhra_20 (Mar 22, 2010)

looks like a sulphur head to me


----------



## lmhollist (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks a lot like my sulphurhead ... beautiful but a hybrid.


----------



## n.o.musicman (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks like some kind of copadichromis maybe borleyi cross maybe with a lithobates to get that yellow blaze, interesting looking fish though


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

sulfur heads are not hybrids, not the pecocks anyways, and that is not a sulfur head peacock

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1359
or
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2292
or hybrid


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) is the only possibility, if pure.


----------



## amaesed (Jan 19, 2006)

thank you all for your knowledge. after looking at him & comparing to the fish you have suggested I do believe he is the protomelas. Do you guys think he will be ok with my peacocks as he grows larger? I also have a chilotilapia rhoadesi, I ask the same question about him. They are in a 100 gallon.
Thanks


----------



## NarakuAulonocara (Oct 29, 2005)

Not to be a bearer of bad news but its a hybrid and I'm 99.99% sure
Reason being that color scheme is only present in Protomelas sulphur head or Otopharynx lithobates
The shape of the fish in question is similar to Aulonocara

Still is a beautiful fish though


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

I belive its a Protomelas spilonotus (Mara Rocks) Sulfer Head Hap. here is the profile link.

http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1359

nice lookin fish tho. 

and I dont belive its a hybrid, if it says the come from the Mara Rocks area of the lake


----------



## PeppaChica (May 9, 2010)

I dont know what type it is, but I too would like to know.. there is a large established cichlid tank at our school and there is a large fish that looks almost exactly like this one!!


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Can you get some more pictures and post them?


----------



## PiePuncher (Feb 1, 2005)

Is not mara rocks and is not a prot. Prot. Mara rocks would have the lateral barring at that size and blaze would not be so bright. The fish in question is more than likely a nice hybrid or peacock. The barring would make me think it is a peacock and a better picture would help ID. Regardless if it is hybrid or not, it is a nice fish. I am going with Peacock due to shape of fish and coloring. I keep almost every kind of Prot. and none look like that. Look at the juvenile and maturing mara rocks, you will see a lateral line. Most have lateral lines or dots. nice fish.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

not a C. borleyi for sure.

looks like a Aulonacara to me.. maybe stuartgranti

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1397


----------



## amaesed (Jan 19, 2006)

Ill add more pics tonight.
Thanks


----------



## amaesed (Jan 19, 2006)

Here's the images any more comments would help. Thanks.










































































































Here's the images any more comments would help. Thanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

To be honest, I've though all along it is a hybrid, and the new pictures don't change that viewpoint.


----------



## jef9891 (Feb 25, 2010)

i have same looking fish. Sciaenochromis fryeri (Maleri Is.) your fish is what about 2 inchs long it will start turning blue soon if its the same as the one i have. ill put pics on here of mine as soon as i get them on the comp. so u compare


----------



## jef9891 (Feb 25, 2010)

this is what he looked like about a month ago. still waiting on the pics i just took


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

jef9891 said:


> i have same looking fish. Sciaenochromis fryeri (Maleri Is.) your fish is what about 2 inchs long it will start turning blue soon if its the same as the one i have. ill put pics on here of mine as soon as i get them on the comp. so u compare


Sorry, but the OP's fish looks nothing like a fryeri.


----------



## jef9891 (Feb 25, 2010)

well thats what i got in my order and i only ordered 3 sets of haps on set is white, one set was dead when i got them and this was the other set. so it has to be unless the place sent the wrong fish. hes turning more blue now


----------



## kuhliLoachFan (May 30, 2010)

It looks a lot like mine (also unidentified, and posted on this forum just today) but mine has not got the sulfurhead. The breeding spots on the ventral fin first make me think of various aulonocara sp, but I'm guessing that the head shape is wrong for that, and thus it must be a protomelas sp. But I'm a total newb. Ignore me.

W


----------

